# Lets See Pics Of Your Shop



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

I Just Wanted To Start A New Thread To See If Anybody Was Interested In Showing Pics Of There Shop. I Work Out Of My Garage Like Im Sure Alot Of You Do. I Figure I Would Get It Started, So Here Goes. Please Feel Free To Comment, And If You Can Please Try To Post At Least One 

PS. I ALSO DO VINYL SIGNS AND HEAT PRESSING THAT EXPLAINS THE TABLE THAT IS PROBABLY TO BIG FOR MY SPACE, BUT I LOVE THE TABLE SPACE


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

sweet setup, i wish i had somthing like that


----------



## b1aze5 (Mar 28, 2008)

i'm thinking of starting in my garage. that is a good setup.
how big is this setup... one car or 2 car garage setup?


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

b1aze5 said:


> i'm thinking of starting in my garage. that is a good setup.
> how big is this setup... one car or 2 car garage setup?


ITS A TWO CAR GARAGE, WHISH IT WAS THREE. I COULD HAVE MY GRAPHICS ROOM IN THERE


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

roudystyle36 said:


> sweet setup, i wish i had somthing like that


THANK YOU.....IT TAKES TIME THATS FOR SURE


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

AMP 267....I like the idea of the fan over the end of the curing oven. I think I will give that a shot.


RW


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

Coincidentally we just did some spring cleaning at our shop... Heres a pic of main room with Roland 540 printer... and a pic of CNC router... and pic of 6 color press...and a pic of right outside the shop door in Steamboat.... we are about to by a new printer and convert the 540 to dye sub...


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

sweet shop catbox. ive visited steamboat colorado i loved it there


----------



## Steelheader100 (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, here's mine.


----------



## 5thQuarterSports (Jan 20, 2007)

Okay, Catbox....one question! How do you keep it so neat! LOL What a awsome shop! Love the view too! Thanks for the post!


----------



## 5thQuarterSports (Jan 20, 2007)

Steelheader100, I love both of thos presses. I sure wish I had an ink supply like that one. Where is your shop located? As soon as I get my set up after the move, I will send some shots.


----------



## Steelheader100 (Jan 18, 2007)

We are located in Eugene, Oregon. We just moved into this location in November and now have a lot more room. 3300 sq. ft. not counting our upstairs storage area. I did not include pictures of our screen room, break room,art office, or main office. I hope to add another auto next year. I hope more people post pics. I like to see how others layout there shop.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

Steelheader100 said:


> We are located in Eugene, Oregon. We just moved into this location in November and now have a lot more room. 3300 sq. ft. not counting our upstairs storage area. I did not include pictures of our screen room, break room,art office, or main office. I hope to add another auto next year. I hope more people post pics. I like to see how others layout there shop.


i agree lets see some more pics, even one if possible


----------



## 5thQuarterSports (Jan 20, 2007)

Me too! I need some serious ideas! I am learning tons!


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

these shops are really nice. the one with the ink supply AMAZES me. That's a lot of ink, and were those pantone mixes in smaller containers on the left wall in the picture with the javelin (nice press by the way)?

you guys run a tight ship. gives me a lot of ideas.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

5thQuarterSports said:


> Okay, Catbox....one question! How do you keep it so neat! LOL What a awsome shop! Love the view too! Thanks for the post!


Luckily we had done a bunch of cleaning and throwing out junk...lol...


----------



## Steelheader100 (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes the ink over on the side in small containers are pms mixes. We use Union's mixo pantone matching system. When we moved out of our old location of 24 years we got rid of a lot of junk so it looks much more organized now.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

amp267 said:


> I Just Wanted To Start A New Thread To See If Anybody Was Interested In Showing Pics Of There Shop. I Work Out Of My Garage Like Im Sure Alot Of You Do. I Figure I Would Get It Started, So Here Goes. Please Feel Free To Comment, And If You Can Please Try To Post At Least One
> 
> PS. I ALSO DO VINYL SIGNS AND HEAT PRESSING THAT EXPLAINS THE TABLE THAT IS PROBABLY TO BIG FOR MY SPACE, BUT I LOVE THE TABLE SPACE



Thanks so much for the picture! How big is your garage? 20x20?


It could be great if people could list the square footage of their shops if possible. It would help those with similar size garages for comparison.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

ivancuriel said:


> Thanks so much for the picture! How big is your garage? 20x20?
> 
> 
> It could be great if people could list the square footage of their shops if possible. It would help those with similar size garages for comparison.


its 20 x 22


----------



## 5thQuarterSports (Jan 20, 2007)

I hope this tread keeps going until May. That is when I can measure and submit my pics for the new garage. I'm stoked!


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

I am working up a drawing plan for an expansion (I've outgrown the basement bedroom) plus my hubby and I want to add a garage onto the house so we figured what the heck add a garage and and office for my 1 head embroidery, 30" vinyl cutter, 16 x 16 heat press and 30" VersamCP 300 along with a 6' banquet work table and shelves for inventory of t-shirts/sweatshirts and a vinyl rack and of course a big desk. So does anyone have ideas on size and layout. I search on the forum and seen lots of pics of screenprinters shops how about some embroidery and vinyl shops...
Thanks


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

any more ?


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

HEY ALL, SO STOKED 
We are just finishing our move into our new facility and its sooooo much more comfortable. Our All over presses are finally running again and we are opening our contract all-over department finally 

Not many people have actually posted pics on this thread so I though I could do the honors and show you my new home

It took us 6 months to move and we are still getting every roll of tape out of boxes and into cabinets....

I SWEAR I DON"T EVER WANT TO MOVE AGAIN!!! THIS WAS NUTS.

Jason


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Very cool shop !
I can see why it took so long to get set up.
I really like the addition of the corrugated wall, too.


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks that wall took literally 2 days to build it has all the networking and media equiment encased internally... Thought it's was a cool idea but never again!!!
Jason


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

Jason, is that a Hopkins International dryer? We just got rid of ours, took it out back and shot it


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

We rarely print on the handpress for anything other than tags... That was our first dryer ever so we can't kill it.... But yes i do sometimes have thoughts of throwing it off the top of our building)

Jason


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Catbox said:


> ... in Steamboat....


We used to live in Woodland Park about 20 west of Colorado Springs. Our house was around the 9,000 ft area. Never got tired of the views. Had a temporary bought of insanity in '02' and moved to Michigan.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

Catbox said:


> Coincidentally we just did some spring cleaning at our shop... Heres a pic of main room with Roland 540 printer... and a pic of CNC router... and pic of 6 color press...and a pic of right outside the shop door in Steamboat.... we are about to by a new printer and convert the 540 to dye sub...


STEAMBOAT? i have friends that are always seasonally working there! if you ever see a petite blonde tell her hi for me... but not for a few more weeks (shes "home" right now)


----------



## PatFinn (Jan 13, 2010)

this is when we first moved in.. looks much more filled in now.


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

Pat:
Love the packing area!!! Wish I had that space:/
Jason


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

bomber315 said:


> if you ever see a petite blonde tell her hi for me...


Yeah, tell her Hi for me too.


----------



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow,a lot of nice setups!


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

Got big round eyes on me now! 

Great setups specially for those spacious ones. 

Two thumbs up guys!!!!


----------



## Foopersuzz (Mar 2, 2010)

The Youngin said:


> HEY ALL, SO STOKED
> We are just finishing our move into our new facility and its sooooo much more comfortable. Our All over presses are finally running again and we are opening our contract all-over department finally
> 
> Not many people have actually posted pics on this thread so I though I could do the honors and show you my new home
> ...


THAT's pretty pro!


----------



## RideOutWear (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice stuff hope when I move into a shop I can get it to look like some of these.


----------



## BlazinGraphix (Mar 20, 2009)

Catbox said:


> Coincidentally we just did some spring cleaning at our shop... Heres a pic of main room with Roland 540 printer... and a pic of CNC router... and pic of 6 color press...and a pic of right outside the shop door in Steamboat.... we are about to by a new printer and convert the 540 to dye sub...



Beautiful Setup!!!


----------



## brokenviewfinder (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow. This is a cool thread! I see some of you are way beyond, and some are where I'm at. I'll post some pics soon, but everyone is too organized!


----------



## compadres ink (Mar 26, 2009)

I realize this is an old thread, but thought I'd share pics of our shop. We just added a second press and dryer. I searched here for some floorplan ideas and came across this thread. This site has been a wealth of information!!

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/album.php?albumid=445

Don't know if this will work or not...says the photos exceed my quota? The file sizes are pretty small, I'm sure I'm doing something wrong!

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## nation03 (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks good. Is that an Anatol Lightning press? I've been dying to hear a review on it. How do you like it?


----------



## compadres ink (Mar 26, 2009)

nation03 said:


> Looks good. Is that an Anatol Lightning press? I've been dying to hear a review on it. How do you like it?


Thanks!

Yes, that is an Anatol Lightning. I've had it for a little over 3 years. I'm very pleased with its performance... especially for the price. It is very well built and has great micro registration features. The all-heads-down feature that comes standard is great! As a testament to its "ease of set-up", I have hired 2 printers that had zero experience and they both were able to set up multiple color jobs within a very short time period.

I just purchased a second press, a used Brown Manufacturing Midline 4/4. I have printed on Brown's equipment before and find them absolutely terrific! I personally prefer the Brown equipment, but it will be interesting to see which my employees like better.


----------



## nation03 (Sep 2, 2008)

Good to hear! I have my eye on Anatol for my next manual.


----------



## evolvebranding (Mar 30, 2011)

nice posts,


----------



## amirzzz (Aug 11, 2010)

anyone do printing in house?


----------



## BigBark (Sep 2, 2011)

Our shop


----------



## BigBark (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/v/2911985890379

Our shop (don't know how to add the video)


----------



## cyclesurgeon (Sep 10, 2010)

I'd post a picture of my shop, but right now it's set up as a cabinet shop.


----------



## PhilR (May 3, 2011)

Here's a panoramic shot of mine. Only a pretty small room and so far I've completly re-arranged it about 10 times since I started printing.


----------



## zailan (Nov 9, 2011)

PhilR said:


> Here's a panoramic shot of mine. Only a pretty small room and so far I've completly re-arranged it about 10 times since I started printing.



All you guys are so good and dedicated  love all the setup and have given me thoughts and idea on how to setup my own. great job and very inspiring


----------



## replicantgraphic (Jul 1, 2010)

here's a badly "stitched" photosynth panarama of my shop. maybe, it looks like its wanting to post only part of the image. let's see what happens.


----------



## aaronc (Apr 19, 2011)

this is my shop supervisor. he's pretty quiet


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank god for this post.. Yall have given me a lot of good ideas for my new setup (hopefully in the next few weeks) Although I am still not sure how exactly to set up my for a dark room.

Im thinking of building a enclosed screen rack to keep unexposed screens safe while the rest of the shop is lit up, has anyone attempted this? or have any other ideas for a dark room/shop combo?


----------



## cyclesurgeon (Sep 10, 2010)

mustangFWL said:


> Im thinking of building a enclosed screen rack to keep unexposed screens safe while the rest of the shop is lit up, has anyone attempted this? or have any other ideas for a dark room/shop combo?


I don't have a dark room (since my shop is my garage, which is a cabinet shop, bike shop, art studio, and sometimes print shop) I simply shade the windows and use bug lights when I'm coating screens. I also have a portable light-safe box to store my unexposed screens (up to 4 at a time). It is practical if you don't have to be printing and burning at the same time.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Nothing too fancy but for small spaces it's working. I have made several small functional changes. I can't wait to get into a shop space though.


----------



## Drummerguy (Aug 15, 2010)

Great setups, guys! Here's a vid of mine.

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVefu9ignVI[/MEDIA]


----------



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my shop. Just added Screen Printing to my DTG, Sublimation, Sign and Embroidery Services. 

A lot of this shop is based off of knowledge I pulled from this forum. For example, my climate controlled DTG room which keeps my printers running full time with minimal problems. I keep it at 75 degrees and 50% humidity. I also custom built my dark room complete with 7 foot tall drying rack for screens complete with dehumidifier. I also had to build a custom sump system from my washout booth because my shop had no drain I could tap into. It pumps it into the bathroom sink.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll have to get some pics of my stuff


----------



## HRMgraphics (Feb 11, 2014)

Catbox said:


> Coincidentally we just did some spring cleaning at our shop... Heres a pic of main room with Roland 540 printer... and a pic of CNC router... and pic of 6 color press...and a pic of right outside the shop door in Steamboat.... we are about to by a new printer and convert the 540 to dye sub...


Nice setup but my favorite part is by far the view. Cant see that many good mountains form our part of SC.


----------



## aaronc (Apr 19, 2011)

whoa!

crazy to see this from about 2 years ago. from my small 4-1 press with about 10 screens and a few quarts of ink to where I'm at now...

I can't figure out how to upload images now grr


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

aaronc said:


> whoa!
> 
> crazy to see this from about 2 years ago. from my small 4-1 press with about 10 screens and a few quarts of ink to where I'm at now...
> 
> I can't figure out how to upload images now grr


Under advanced post.. go to additional options, and manage attachments


----------



## aaronc (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah I realize I wasn't logged in fully or something...about to upload now!


----------



## aaronc (Apr 19, 2011)

new pics. thanks for digging this one up I didn't think I had any pics of my "old" shop around


----------



## aaronc (Apr 19, 2011)

please excuse my mess...busy last week, haven't had time to clean up yet


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

aaronc said:


> new pics. thanks for digging this one up I didn't think I had any pics of my "old" shop around


I see your shop manager is still around! Thats a good employee right there!


----------



## aaronc (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep, he's quite loyal to the cause !


----------



## aaronc (Apr 19, 2011)

One more shot...finally dumped my old Epson 1100 (it was old faithful RIP) this time last year and added an Epson 4000 for my film output. The 7600 sitting next to it is set up for Dye Sublimation


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

I thought we would share a photo or two and our experience of opening our newest location in Maryland. This is my 3rd location open and by far was the hardest to get going. The city we opened in turned out to have some strict zoning and we had to work around it.


















The space is just over 2500 feet, I don't have shown the office and showroom area. Plenty of room to bring in an auto and also expand into the location next to us.

We had to make modifications coming in for water access but electric was in place.

Basically the city is strict on renovations and when making any changes you need to pull a special permit prior to opening the business and such. We just opened last week after a very long (month) of going through zoning for a standard permit (no renovations).

You may ask what the large black box is, well that is our "make shift" screen room. Coated and clean screens are kept in their to keep them light safe and dust free. It is very easy to get in and out and the tent itself will not only control the environment in side but hold 5-6 screen racks easily. We will of course build a darkroom later but that is much easier once you are operating, the permit here is different.

So if anyone out there has the issue of wether to build out a dark room or not, take a look into a grow tent. We do coat in the coating area to the side of the tent, and are having yellow sleeves placed on our back 4 overhead lights. Just thought I would share, it was a funny way to get around the city.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Actual Photos

[img=http://s3.postimg.org/cth67kb8v/2014_04_01_11_17_13.jpg]
[img=http://s27.postimg.org/5psf0274f/2014_04_01_11_16_38.jpg]


----------

